
Who doesn’t read books in America? - laurex
https://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2019/09/26/who-doesnt-read-books-in-america/
======
CoreyKeller
Unfortunately, I count myself in that 27% due to not having the time/mental
energy after putting in 12+ hours a day 5 days a week and then taking care of
the house and family on the weekends.

------
HenryKissinger
Tl;dr: Men, non-whites, old people, poor people, people with less formal
education, and rural people.

In other words, the demographic that reads the most is young, urban, college-
educated, economically comfortable, white women.

